# Before I buy a heat press . . .



## mswsncdnc (Sep 14, 2015)

I am strictly a hobbyist doing shirts for family. I have an HP printer and I know it's not the preferred ink type however I printed some designs on Jetpro SS and they looked good. When I ironed them on though, it seemed like a good bit of the ink and color was left behind on the transfer paper. The shirts were not the vivid color that it looked like it would be based on the printed transfer paper. I'm wondering if this is because I had to iron it on and if using a heat press would have made the difference.


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

HI,

I have usaed the same process, iron on using jpss, I used a lot of pressure on my transfers, two hands pushing hard onto the garment, I also use an hp printer using dye based inks, I managed to get most if not all the ink onto the tee but now having issues with ink running after washing, tees have been sat for a week.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

JPSS is designed to be used with a heat press. Using an iron will not provide very satisfactory results.


----------

